# need driver for Packard Bell PB-WC100 webcam, cannot find anywhere, if u hv please...



## Talnie

My installation cd is very scratched up and will not work and packard bell no longer has dis webcam listed, can anyone send me a link to download it from etc? thanx


----------



## Yo-Yo

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/download/

search around there  hope that helps


----------



## lusb97

It's not on there... any other ideas on where to find the driver?


----------

